# What size cowbell?



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Thinking about a 4" Moen, but I'm wondering if should step up to a 4.5" or maybe even a 5.25". The 5.25 will have a deeper, richer tone, but am I going to be able to sustain a sufficient tempo?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

GO BIG!!


and shake it like a stepchild...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i have a rather large, rural-use cowbell i take every now and then. people dont like it, so i usually use my free mini-mavic cowbell.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Bigger is better. More is better.
http://www.bell-outlet.com/cowbellb.htm


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

I have the 4" bell and like it, but a friend got the next size up. Does have better sound. It seems size does matter in this case.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

I have 5" and 6" ones that I used on my bull rope from when I was a professional cowboy. I think one of them is over 60 years old..... Go to your local tack shop and get one....


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

weltyed said:


> i have a rather large, rural-use cowbell i take every now and then. people dont like it, so i usually use my free mini-mavic cowbell.


What do you mean by "people don't like it"?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

It's a futile effort. No matter how big it is, you'll always need more cowbell.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

ElvisMerckx said:


> It's a futile effort. No matter how big it is, you'll always need more cowbell.


As Bruce Dickinson says "You can never have enough cowbell"


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

My wife is an awesome CX fan, she is the tireless cheerer and rings the cowbell nonstop during my races and not just for me. I can always tell where she is on the course because she rings the bell like no other. But she always comments about how other people watching the race comment about how loud and annoying the cowbell is or sneer at her and go stand somewhere else. However we often get comments from other racers who thank her for making noise.


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

I was thinking of getting a singlespeed 29er cowbell ... they are SO cool, and they roll over everything!

S


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

cowbell for iphone - http://www.mavericksoftwaregames.com/More_Cowbell!.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

JPHcross said:


> My wife is an awesome CX fan, she is the tireless cheerer and rings the cowbell nonstop during my races and not just for me. I can always tell where she is on the course because she rings the bell like no other. But she always comments about how other people watching the race comment about how loud and annoying the cowbell is or sneer at her and go stand somewhere else. However we often get comments from other racers who thank her for making noise.




I've been at races and heard some b!tch that they thought the cowbell was for the bell lap...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

In cowbell, as in virtually everything else- size matters.


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

weltyed said:


> i have a rather large, rural-use cowbell i take every now and then. people dont like it, so i usually use my free mini-mavic cowbell.


I hear ya! I got the real deal, a huge one from a feed store in cow country, and people step away when I'm ringing full blast. They're free to ring their wimply lil' rattles somewhere down the track if it bothers them. It's cross, it's rude, it's a farkin' party, so make some farkin' noise!:23:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*go to the Winter Olympics*

get tickets to Luge / Bobsled
hang out at the start
you will learn all there is to know about cowbell


----------



## aabbas (Oct 16, 2004)

Just be careful if you plan to ring it at euro races... the UCI is considering instituting a 3" limit on cowbells to maintain tradition.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Will the 4.5" have a cantil-lever'ed clanger, or will it have a disk clanger?

Will it accept a larger clanger than 35mm?

Should you try one with a flat handle, or one with a traditional drop handle?


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

I got popped for having too much brass in my cowbell. Out-of-competition surprise metallurgical assay.

2 years.

I don't even know how well I'll be able to ring in 2 years.

I might have to start following biathlon.


----------



## fatroadie (May 5, 2002)

pretender said:


> Bigger is better. More is better.
> http://www.bell-outlet.com/cowbellb.htm


Any site where you can order your cowbell in a 12-pack is alright with me.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

I love the Moen bells. The ones I get engraved are the Large (4.5") size. I think they have the best sound after testing out all of the different ones. I sold out of them at NAHBS on the second day. Doh! Wish I brought more...


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

Slow Eddie said:


> I got popped for having too much brass in my cowbell. Out-of-competition surprise metallurgical assay.
> 
> 2 years.
> 
> ...


Careful- getting popped at a biathlon event is not a good thing:yikes:


----------

